# Dull fibre glass on 997M



## Tractordriver (Jan 25, 2009)

Has anyone had a problem with the front of a Rapido 997M (2009) going dull and not shining as the rest of the body work?
I've tried a number of polishes but with no success.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Tractordriver

It will be gel coated fibreglass so it does oxidise a bit and go dull.

Try this, worked for me on a fibreglass caravan front

http://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/p-209-farecla-gel-coat-restorer-wax-500-ml.aspx

Martin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

are we talking about a Fiat/peugeot cab here.

cabby


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

When you say you have used polishes do you mean 1. waxes, 2. waxes with a bit of (abrasive) polishing compound in, 3. T-cut or 4. a more abrasive polishing compound.

You probably need to be thinking about the latter as I think you probably mean 2 or 3 above. You need to try something like Farecla Gelcoat Restorer or perhaps even Farecla G6 paste. 

How old is the van?

edit:

ok so only 3 years old in which case forget the G6 as it can't be that bad.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Go for this stuff from Meguirs. If you are lucky your MH will come up like new

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/category/217


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

*dull paint work*

 used this marine polish myself van came up like new and easy to use :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*use*

I use the G series of farecla

But then you need to keep on top of it with lost of wax's or Polish.

TM


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Scenario,

Motorhome arrives on site.

Husband come out with bucket and cloth and starts to wipe the front of the van: cleaning all flies and other bugs etc. from windscreen and body work.

This happens all the time, I'm sure that many of us have done this and watched 100's of other do the same thing.

We do this to ensure that when we move off we have a clean windscreen and that the front of our pride and joy is clean, and that there are no foreign bodies attached to the bodywork.

How many of us have used MER for this job? this polish is the scourge of all of us. We stand in awe and watch the demonstrations at all motorhome shows and take in all the jargon.

In fact this polish/cleaner is one of the worst products to remove the paintwork from your pride and joy. Yes it does what is demonstrated and much more, it removes the glossy surface from the van and despite what has been said, it is impossible to restore it to its original condition


----------

